# BBQ Pork Spareribs Brisket Bone Off



## vetmp (Feb 17, 2013)

So I went to Sam's Club to pick up some ribs for a Sunday afternoon smoke and I saw these two packages that were labeled,













DSCN0562.JPG



__ vetmp
__ Feb 17, 2013


















DSCN0563.JPG



__ vetmp
__ Feb 17, 2013






Pork Spareribs Brisket Bone Off

Now I had never seen a cut of ribs like this and they were relatively inexpensive so figured why not? What could go wrong...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I started off with a rub that I got from another posting that I had made....but for the life of me can't find in my recipe folder that I made...(if I find it I will post it I swear) and decided on Maple chips for the smoke since there is brown sugar in the rub and who doesn't like maple and brown sugar....













DSCN0564.JPG



__ vetmp
__ Feb 17, 2013






Decided, since I had never done ribs in the 3-2-1 method before, (and a healthy suggestion from Tuffy Stone from a BBQ show I had watched a few days before) I decided that 3-2-1 would be the way that I did these today....now, I have a relatively small smoker so each slab got it's own grate to cook on and it was a bit of a tight fit but I got them in there without cutting the slabs down to a more manageable size.....













DSCN0565.JPG



__ vetmp
__ Feb 17, 2013






(This is after an hour on smoke)

Well, once all was said and done and the full process had been through, (I slathered on some sauce during the last hour to let it cook in.......

3 cups ketchup

2/3 cup dark brown sugar

½ cup water

½ cup white wine vinegar

½ cup tomato paste

2 tbsp yellow mustard

2 tbsp chile powder

1 tbsp freshly ground pepper

1 tsp salt

1 tsp granulated onion powder

1 tsp granulated garlic powder

½ tsp ground ginger

½ tsp cayenne or chipotle

Mix all ingredients together and simmer for 30 minutes over low heat.)

I have to say that one slab came out a little darker than the other but they were both very good and my wife said that they were better than the ribs that I had made before this....













DSCN0566.JPG



__ vetmp
__ Feb 17, 2013


















DSCN0567.JPG



__ vetmp
__ Feb 17, 2013






fter all was said and done, I am no longer going to cook my ribs any other way than the 3-2-1 method and if there is anyone reading this wondering if it makes a difference, let me and my wife tell you, it absolutely does. Best ribs I have ever made.

Hope you all enjoyed seeing this!!!!


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 17, 2013)

Great looking ribs! Never be afraid to try something different. At worst, you get to eat your mistakes!

  Mike


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 18, 2013)

I love ribs and those look great!  yummmm


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad you found the 3-2-1 method, it has helped millions enjoy ribs the right way.  Good looking ribs, well done sir.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great job buddy!!! The ribs look delicious.

Bill


----------



## lancelot61 (May 25, 2015)

Great job. We thought we were buying spare rib and then the wife noticed that they were pork spare rib brisket.  But for 92 cents/pound we figured we couldn't go wrong.  Thanks for writing this up.  We'll have to see how ours turn out and will post up the results.


----------



## curtlow (May 25, 2015)

Good looking ribs and think I'll try out that sauce as well.


----------

